# 1992 Safari  37' 8.3 cummins  won't start



## steve1234 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi I have a 1992 Safari coach on an oshkosh chassis, 8.3 cummins diesel pusher, unit is from a family estate, and has not run for 18 month.  Batteries froze and the late owner threw them out.  My question is what type of batteries are for starting 12 volt X 2 or 6 volt X 2 in series.  There are two black and two red leads.  also the coach batteries are also missing. the tray in which they sat has room for 3 there are two red leads and one black lead.  I tried hooking up the chassis batteries with two new 950 cc batteries black to neg and red to positive and the coach batteries I used two 12 volt put red leads on positive and black lead on one of the batteries and used a short jumper to connect to the other neg on the other battery. There was no power to the starting circiut at all.  Is there another way I should be hooking up the batteries, or if not is there another power switch other than the coach switch in the stair well or some sort of breaker system that might have blown when the batteries froze.  There is also another battery somewhere in the coach which powers the starter for the gen as well as some internal items after 5 hours of looking for that one I gave up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

RE: 1992 Safari  37' 8.3 cummins  won't start

well first off ,, u need 2 12 volt batts for the chassis(engine battery),, and u connect them positive to positive and neg to neg ,, that will actually give u 24 volts ,, and get good ones ,, like Interstate ,, better in the long run,, as far as the house batts (coach battery) ,, sounds to me like they had 2 6 volt batteries for the house but u are still mising some other wiring if they were infact 6 volt,, since u said u have only 2 postive and one ground ,, if they had been 12 volt house batts u would have had 1 positive and one neg ,, and those will hook up one postive to one batt ,, and one neg to the other batt ,, but u would have also needed a wire that went from pos on one batt to neg on the other ,, that way u still only had 12 volts,, i won't get into the tech terms of what they call it ,, just simple stuff ,,, i may have confused u a little ,, but if so ,, jsut reply back ,, we will not make fun of u ,, we and i mean most on here will try to help ,,    :approve:
I will quit for now and let u catch up ,, but do reply back ,, and as i said some one will walk u thru it ,, don;t be shy ,, we are here to help ,, and BTW welcome to the forum  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## LEN (Jun 24, 2010)

Re: 1992 Safari  37' 8.3 cummins  won't start

OOOHH 730 check the 24 volts pos to pos and neg to neg still gives 12 volts and that is correct for the start batteries. There should also be one more red SMALLER wire on the start side hooked to pos. Two interstate group 31 HD batteries work well(I just replaced mine with these) As to house batteries, you should have room for 4 6volt yo be hooked up series-parallel to give 12 volts but lots of storage. If only room for 3 I would go to the 12 deeo cycle batteries as they are getting better and hook them up parallel pos to pos and neg to neg. The switch at the door most likely is the house on/off switch and activates a solenoid to give power to the coach. As to the gen, this should start off the house batteries.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Re: 1992 Safari  37' 8.3 cummins  won't start

damn i did say 24 volts ,, after i reread what i posted ,, yep there it was ,, sorry my mistake ,, thanks len ,, was gonna argue that i din;t say 24 ,, but can't argue with what is plainly seen   :approve:  :blush:  :blush:
one other thing i messed up and just caught ,, i told the guy wrong on the house batts ,, i have them wired pos to neg pos to neg ,, damn i need to proof read more after i write something  :blackeye:  :blackeye:  :angry:    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Jun 24, 2010)

Re: 1992 Safari  37' 8.3 cummins  won't start

Rod, if you would get some sleep at night and stop drinking that 5 hour stuff you would not have to proof read your replys.   :clown:    :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Re: 1992 Safari  37' 8.3 cummins  won't start

:laugh:  :laugh:  well i can't read anyway ,, so i guees i need to fire my reading person ,,


----------

